# White Sox Cola from old Comiskey Park



## Vulcan (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a White Sox soda bottle from old Comiskey Park.
 Can you guys help me decipher the markings on the bottom?

 Any info about the bottling plant at old Comiskey Park?
 Thanks.


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 17, 2011)

This should explain it to you

 http://www.fruitjar.org/PlantCodes/Owens-Illinois_files/image001.gif


----------



## rockbot (Mar 17, 2011)

1922? cool bottle


----------



## Vulcan (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I suppose it is either 1922 or 1932

 I haven't found the years of operation of the bottling plant at old Comiskey Park but I did I find the following information:
http://www.chicagobaseballmuseum.org/chicago-baseball-museum-Comisky-Park.php


> [align=left]*Comiskey Park Through the Years*[/align]  A $1 million renovation occurred at Comiskey Park after the 1926  season when the wooden bleachers were removed and replaced with  double-deck seats. This renovation enclosed the stadium increasing the  capacity from 32,000 to 52,000.  The Comiskey family made money to operate the team on a small soda-pop bottling business under the stands.


----------



## idigjars (Mar 18, 2011)

That's a cool bottle.  Are you going to sell it?  Thank you for sharing a pic with us.  Paul


----------



## Vulcan (Mar 18, 2011)

At first I wasn't even sure what it was. Now that I am finding a little information about it, it seems pretty interesting and historic. Especially for the Chicago White Sox fans. 
 Who knows? Maybe Al Capone enjoyed a nice cola out of this very bottle while watching a game in Comiskey Park. lol


----------



## rockbot (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not a white sox fan but I really like that soda bottle. 

 Rocky


----------



## rockbot (Mar 19, 2011)

I wonder if other teams were represented? they would make a great collection.


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 19, 2011)

The White Sox are the only team that had their own embossed bottle.  Those bottles are not rare but very popular collectibles in both the bottle hobby and sports collectors hobby.  I think I remember seeing one sell on ebay for about $75 within the last year.
 Jay


----------



## Vulcan (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's one that sold for $132
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390286998542


----------



## coboltmoon (Mar 19, 2011)

The bottle was made in 1932.  OI was not a company in 1922


----------



## Vulcan (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks. I guess I read that too quickly the other day.
http://www.fruitjar.org/PlantCodes/Owens-Illinois_files/image001.gif
 The first line says "The style of logo shown at left was used by Owens-Illinois Glass Co. from April 29, 1929 to about 1954.

 The guy that sold this 1938 bottle said that they stopped bottling soda at Comiskey Park around 1938.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390286998542 


> if I remember correctly White Sox Cola was sold only at the ballpark and 1938 was the last year they were available


 
 So my bottle would have to be 1932

 Thanks everybody for all of your help.


----------



## Vulcan (Mar 19, 2011)

I love this bottle but I need the money right now so I am probably going to put it on ebay tomorrow night.


----------



## Vulcan (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't really know what it's worth so I put it up for sale on ebay starting at $19.95 to let the bidders decide.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160561445154


----------



## madman (Mar 23, 2011)

cool soda thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vulcan (Mar 24, 2011)

My pleasure. 
 I will probably be asking you guys some more questions soon.
 Old bottles are pretty cool.


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2011)

Doing well with it so far Vulc..Jim...congrat's


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 28, 2011)

Sold for $102.50
 Pretty good I think.


----------

